# ICB Testberichte



## vscope (5. Juni 2013)

Ich fang mal an:

Gerade gefunden: Test ICB02 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u30uAQMUewc"]Bikesport Magazin "HerzstÃ¼ck" 7/8 2013: Carver ICB02 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, ein sehr aussagekräftiger Test.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2013)

schön die Seite aus dem carver PDF vorgelesen....

bock auf ballern jaja...


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2013)

aha, das "ei-zee-bee" also


----------



## fub (5. Juni 2013)

Naja bei den Bedingungen ist es bestimmt schwer nen aussagekräftigen Test zu machen.
Immerhin nix negatives aufgefallen und Lob für Hinterbau, Ausstattung und Design.
Klingt doch sehr gut bis jetzt.


----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2013)

Auf der einen Seite ist es ja schön was positives zu hören. 
Aber ich würde fast wetten das die nicht mal den Luftdruck in gabel /Dämpfer auf den Typ angepasst haben...

Wär schön langsam mal selber damit zu fahren. ISt ja fast wie das warten auf einen Trabbi...


----------



## mhoff (6. Juni 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> aha, das "ei-zee-bee" also


Genau:






Ich fand nett, dass der Helm farblich so gut zum ICB2 passt ... 
(Sonst ist das ja eher eine Aufzählung der Ausstattung)

Grüße aus Heidelberg - Michael


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

mhoff schrieb:


> Genau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2013)

Wär halt cool/aussagekräftiger wenn er auch vernünftig fahren würde...

Naja ich muss da auf keine tests warten, meins überzeugt mich doch seeehhhhr


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wär halt cool/aussagekräftiger wenn er auch vernünftig fahren würde


Puh, allerdings. Ich hoffe er ist das Rad auch mal richtig und vor allem schnell (!) über etwas zackigeres Geläuf gefahren. 

Angesichts der Fahr-Aufnahmen kann man "die 170mm werden voll ausgenutzt" nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2013)

doch! wenn man völlig steif und passiv jede kleine welle oder sprung nimmt, dann nutzt man direkt so viel federweg aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (7. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Wir werden beim Bikefestival in Willingen ICB Bikes in M und L zum Probefahren dabei haben. Dort sind zumindest teilweise die Monarch Plus Dämpfer verbaut, zur Not kann man auch kurz umschrauben. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## wanderer1219 (7. Juni 2013)

...blabla...meckermecker...

mich hats gefreut endlich mal bewegte Bilder von dem Rad zu sehen. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

mhoff schrieb:


> Genau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja und das Video...da denk ich mir auch so meinen Teil

G.


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

mhoff schrieb:


>



Das kann man sich doch wunderbar neben die Trailrakete kleben....


----------



## mhoff (10. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das kann man sich doch wunderbar neben die Trailrakete kleben




Na, das Englisch für I-C-B ist ja leider nicht ganz richtig in diesem Logo. Anders als 





rzOne20 schrieb:


> ... das "ei-zee-bee" ....


 es geschrieben hat (Deutsch Engl. Mischmasch) müsste ja eigentlich  "Eye - See - Bee" heißen. 
Mir hat das aber mit dem Ei gut gefallen. 
Die Idee ist leider auch nicht von mir! Für "Eye - See - Bee" habe ich schon wo ein Bild gesehen, und ich habe die Idee vom Logo meines Arbeitgebers "geklaut": also quasi  "Eye - Zee - Bee"   





Aber du darfst natürlich so viele Eier auf dein Rad machen wie du magst 

Grüße aus Heidelberg - Michael


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Natürlich werde ich mir nichts dergleichen aufs Rad kleben! Das mit dem Ei und der lachenden Biene ist aber deutlich cooler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2013)

mhoff schrieb:


> Na, das Englisch für I-C-B ist ja leider nicht ganz richtig in diesem Logo. Anders als  es geschrieben hat (Deutsch Engl. Mischmasch) müsste ja eigentlich  "Eye - See - Bee" heißen.
> Mir hat das aber mit dem Ei gut gefallen.
> Die Idee ist leider auch nicht von mir! Für "Eye - See - Bee" habe ich schon wo ein Bild gesehen, und ich habe die Idee vom Logo meines Arbeitgebers "geklaut": also quasi  "Eye - Zee - Bee"
> 
> ...



Das kleben wir dann augf die nächste Pioneer Sonde

G.


----------



## Micha-L (10. Juni 2013)

mhoff schrieb:


> Na, das Englisch für I-C-B ist ja leider nicht ganz richtig in diesem Logo. Anders als  es geschrieben hat (Deutsch Engl. Mischmasch) müsste ja eigentlich  "Eye - See - Bee" heißen.
> Mir hat das aber mit dem Ei gut gefallen.
> Die Idee ist leider auch nicht von mir! Für "Eye - See - Bee" habe ich schon wo ein Bild gesehen, und ich habe die Idee vom Logo meines Arbeitgebers "geklaut": also quasi  "Eye - Zee - Bee"
> 
> ...



Der gute IBM Windows95 Bildschirmschoner 

Der war damals schon grotesk.


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

Nicht alles an dem ICB ist robust und gut, z.B. hochertige Laufräder sorry!
Bei mir Achse just gebrochen , Speiche wech , Felgen verdellen sehr schnell, auch bei 2 Bar Druck!
Bei mir hat der Ringle LRS leider gerade mal 4 Monate gehalten-aber vllt lags ja daran, dass er nicht rot war 

Weil ich es leid war Ist der Ringle inzwischen ersetzt worden, durch Hope Pro 2/No Tubes Flow EX


----------



## vscope (26. Juni 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Nicht alles an dem ICB ist robust und gut, z.B. hochertige Laufräder sorry!
> Bei mir Achse just gebrochen , Speiche wech , Felgen verdellen sehr schnell, auch bei 2 Bar Druck!
> Bei mir hat der Ringle LRS leider gerade mal 4 Monate gehalten-aber vllt lags ja daran, dass er nicht rot war
> 
> Weil ich es leid war Ist der Ringle inzwischen ersetzt worden, durch Hope Pro 2/No Tubes Flow EX



welcher sunringe lrs war das genau?


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

*Sun Ringle Expert* der Name. Der LRS ist meines Wissens bis auf das Nippelmaterial  baugleich mit dem Pro hat aber nur schwarze Messingnippel. 

An der leider vorhersehbaren Bruchstelle erkennt der Metallfachkundige den Grund des Versagens. Ein Übergang von hauchdünn auf dicke  (Lagersitz) Wandstärke in einer stark beanspruchte Zone. Wandstärke unter 1 mm, an der Bruchstelle, vermutlich um schön leicht und hochwertig zu sein

Zum Vergleich hat die Hopeachse an vergleichbarer Stelle am Lagersitz über  2mm Wandstärke aufzuweisen und hält hoffentlich auch bitte, bitte !


----------



## Rick7 (26. Juni 2013)

jap die hope hält


----------



## vscope (26. Juni 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Sun Ringle Expert* der Name. Der LRS ist meines Wissens bis auf das Nippelmaterial  baugleich mit dem Pro hat aber nur schwarze Messingnippel.
> 
> An der leider vorhersehbaren Bruchstelle erkennt der Metallfachkundige den Grund des Versagens. Ein Übergang von hauchdünn auf dicke  (Lagersitz) Wandstärke in einer stark beanspruchte Zone. Wandstärke unter 1 mm, an der Bruchstelle, vermutlich um schön leicht und hochwertig zu sein
> 
> Zum Vergleich hat die Hopeachse an vergleichbarer Stelle am Lagersitz über  2mm Wandstärke aufzuweisen und hält hoffentlich auch bitte, bitte !



pro/expert haben nichts gemeinsam außer wahrscheinlich der felge...
speichen/naben/nippel sind bei der pro um einiges hochwertiger


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

Sun- Ringle , noch wirklich nix gutes drüber erfahren-hoffen wirs mal wirklichdas es hält
wie bei der Hope Pro, wo schon der Name fürs ungetrübte Glück bürgen möchte !


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Mal abwarten wie das bei den Serienbikes der Masse so aussieht. Kann ja auch immer an Fahrstil / Belastungen / Montagsprodukt liegen.


----------



## crossboss (27. Juni 2013)

Immerhin , ich finde das das ICB insgesamt , bis auf die LRS solide und passend abgestimmt wurde. Weniger (Gewicht) sind aber nach meiner Erfahrung leider nicht immer mehr!

Ich bin da echt schon etas gespannt, ob der _Pro _LRS sich da beim harten Enduro Einsatz positiv bemerkbar machen wird , durch Dauerrundlauf . 

Kann sein das ich da Pech hatte. Finale Ligure Trails hinterlassen wohl leider auch dauerhafte Spuren...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin kein Leichtgewicht und bin auch nicht der eleganteste Fahrer. Die Sun Runglé Expert Pro hält an meinem Bike jetzt seit einem Jahr tadellos. Bisher 2x Speichen nachziehen und gut ist es. Bei einem System-LRS sollte man ohnehin die Speichenspannung ab und zu kontrollieren. Dann hält die Expert eigentlich ganz gut, trotz nur 24 Speichen.

Dass es bessere LRS gibt, steht außer Frage, aber für das Gewicht und Geld ist die Expert, zumindest die Pro, ganz ordentlich. Wenn nur die Ersatzteile nicht so teuer wären....


----------



## crossboss (28. Juni 2013)

Meiner wurde auch sofort nach dem Neukauf nachzentriert, da die Speichen-Spannung fühlbar gering war. Für mich hat er sich im Enduro nicht bewährt. sehe ich eher noch gerade so bis AM Plus



hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Leichtgewicht und bin auch nicht der eleganteste Fahrer. Die Sun Runglé Expert Pro hält an meinem Bike jetzt seit einem Jahr tadellos. Bisher 2x Speichen nachziehen und gut ist es. Bei einem System-LRS sollte man ohnehin die Speichenspannung ab und zu kontrollieren. Dann hält die Expert eigentlich ganz gut, trotz nur 24 Speichen.
> 
> Dass es bessere LRS gibt, steht außer Frage, aber für das Gewicht und Geld ist die Expert, zumindest die Pro, ganz ordentlich. Wenn nur die Ersatzteile nicht so teuer wären....


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

Da es hier ja eigentlich um Testberichte in den Medien geht und nicht um persönliche Berichte (siehe Nachbarthread "ICB - Fahrberichte / Setup / Tuning"):

Habe heute mal durch die Bikesport geblättert (das erste Magazin mit dem ICB drin und kurzem "Fahrbericht".

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen: Sparts euch.

Im selben Heft ist ein Enduro-Test (nur 650b), leider ohne das ICB. Darüber gibt es einen 2-Seitigen Bericht. eine Seite davon ist ein Shot des stehenden Bikes. Auf der 2. Seite wird ähnlich wie im Videobericht mehr oder weniger nur die Ausstattung aufgezählt. Außerdem wird ein bisschen über das Projekt an sich geredet und Stefan durfte ein paar Statements abgeben. 

Vergleichbar ist das etwas mit den Neu-Vorstellungen von hier - Viele Bilder und Pressetext, weniger Test. Böse Zungen würden es als Pressemitteilung mit Anzeigen-Foto bezeichnen 

Schade eigentlich. Über einen richtigen Test hätte ich mich sehr gefreut und dafür das Magazin auch gekauft - so ist es im Regal stehen geblieben.


----------



## sebbo87 (3. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich. Über einen richtigen Test hätte ich mich sehr gefreut und dafür das Magazin auch gekauft - so ist es im Regal stehen geblieben.



Schade für die Zeitschrift. Oder auch nicht, wenn Du das Rad demnächst in den Händen hast, hast du ohnehin keine Zeit mehr zum lesen 
Bin immer noch erstaunend wie wendig das Gerät selbst in 170mm flach ist. Einfach geil, und die Reifen haben mich auch überzeugt. Sehr gute Traktion!


----------



## cytrax (11. August 2013)

Schade das Carver auf der Eurobike nicht vertreten ist  (stehen zumindest nicht im Ausstellerverzeichnis) Hätte gerne noch ein ICB probegefahren bevor ich eins bestelle


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2013)

Da ist Carver auf jeden Fall. Laufen die evtl. unter Fahrrad XXL oder so? Stefan und Hans werden auf der EB anzutreffen sein.


----------



## cytrax (12. August 2013)

Nee, leider nix gefunden...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

wir sind zwar auf der Eurobike, haben aber keinen eigenen Stand... schließlich ists eiiiiiigentlich ne Händlermesse und wir müssen als Teil der XXL-Gruppe keine Händlergespräche führen.
Ein großer Teil unserer Truppe wird sich wieder auf dem Campinggelände neben der Messe nieder lassen (ist 1000mal stressfreier und lustiger als jeden morgen ne Stunde im Stau zu stehen )... wer Bock hat kann ja Abends mal auf ein Bierchen und was vom Grill vorbei schauen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (20. August 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wir sind zwar auf der Eurobike, haben aber keinen eigenen Stand... schließlich ists eiiiiiigentlich ne Händlermesse und wir müssen als Teil der XXL-Gruppe keine Händlergespräche führen.
> Ein großer Teil unserer Truppe wird sich wieder auf dem Campinggelände neben der Messe nieder lassen (ist 1000mal stressfreier und lustiger als jeden morgen ne Stunde im Stau zu stehen )... wer Bock hat kann ja Abends mal auf ein Bierchen und was vom Grill vorbei schauen
> ...




Klingt verlockend..

Gibts vorab schon was zum Thema ICB 2014? Wird ja sicher keine großen veränderungen geben,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (9. September 2013)

In der aktuellen Enduro ist ein kleiner Bericht. Kein richtiger Test aber ein paar Sätze zum ICB3.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Oktober 2013)

Das ICB im Dauertest bei Enduro - Kap. 1

http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-review-01-das-carver-icb-03-enduro/

Und in Ausgabe #006 
http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/


----------

